# Chihuahua Cozmo Bad Dog!



## Ezylemon (Nov 5, 2018)

Cozmo an 11 year old is my adopted boy. I’ve had him about 2 years and he was a leg lifter since I got him. I finally got him neutered and had 4 teeth raved and a hernia fixed and he quit peeing inside the house. 
I even took the belly band off at night he was that good. lol and behold right after I got him a new food and water bowl he decides to lift his leg on this crochet doll I had on the floor. I smelled it immediately. I yelled and held it up and put him outside and gave him the cold shoulder plus reinstated the belly band. You just don’t spank or hit a chihuahua, they don’t get it. 
He is still in the dog house! Bad dog.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Cozmo was claiming that crochet doll as his own!!! I don't know whether or not the 'new' dishes had anything to do with his peeing on the doll, but I think rather that he was 'marking' it. Maybe in his doggie mind, losing his original bowls, made him upset and this was how he chose to show it??

At any rate have a great Thankgiving and maybe give Cozmo a TINY bit of white meat from the turkey. NO skin though.


----------



## Ezylemon (Nov 5, 2018)

Another Cozmo problem. He jumped down off the chair and dislocated his knee cap again. He did that when I first got him and it happened again. Luxating Patella is a problem with some small breeds. 

I brought him to the vet which I had to anyway because of his cough gag thing he does and had the patella put back and prescriptions for his heart failure. Which I knew. He has gained some weight after his neutering (but he isn’t fat), thus the patella problem I assume. 

I didn’t get a chance to talk to the vet about the pain he is experiencing and recovery after putting his cap back. I can call her tomorrow but he still isn’t walking on it. Does anyone know how long the pain lasts? Or when he will walk on it again?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If the patella has STAYED in the grove, he shouldn't be that sore. Talk with the vet tomorrow and see what she/he suggests. As you know, the smaller breeds ARE very prone to knee problems. Good luck.


----------

